# Spit or Swallow (oooooh sex-ay!)



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

When you are smoking do you prefer to spit or swallow your saliva? I find that if I am outside and spit I actually can taste the flavors of the cigar better...they are mor pronounced and I don't get that burnt taste in the back of my throat.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't seem to produce enough excess saliva to make either option necessary...often my mouth/throat actually gets quite dry, so I prefer to have a beverage handy to help with that.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> I don't seem to produce enough excess saliva to make either option necessary...often my mouth/throat actually gets quite dry, so I prefer to have a beverage handy to help with that.


+1 with Rod.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

I have very active salivary glands so I spit a lot when I'm outside. If I'm indoors, or in the car, then I make sure to have plenty of water or some other beverage handy.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Spitters are quitters!

I am a quitter lmao!


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

Outside I will spit if I feel it is necessary. Inside I typically enjoy a drink or just swallow.


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

If I am outside I always spit, even if I have a drink/cocktail. If indoors I just try to drink as much as I can. For me it is not the lasting taste I want to get out of my mouth but just the excess saliva. I am with primetime76, I think that it gives my taste buds a break and lets them feel the incoming smoke. Just my thoughts


----------



## Mahoney86 (Jan 18, 2011)

The smoke always dries my mouth out so I am always looking for something to drink. I have been drinking water with every cigar as I am trying to learn tastes, but my problem with water is that it never really replenshies the dry taste in my mouth. A cocktail or pepsi works better for me. I always notice I enjoy a cigar more with a flavour beverage


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

smoking never causes me to have to spit.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

mattehh said:


> If I am outside I always spit, even if I have a drink/cocktail. If indoors I just try to drink as much as I can. For me it is not the lasting taste I want to get out of my mouth but just the ....


I agree with the above. But would add that for me, I am trying to spit out the nicotine that I otherwise would be swallowing. I am not into cigars for the nic kick.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Spitter! :nod:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am a spitter by nature...started spitting when I was in little league and just haven't stopped...drives my family crazy (and it is pretty gross I suppose). But I really do feel that the cigar tastes better if I do not swallow the "cigar saliva". Maybe it also has to do with that I was once told that if you spit instead of swallow it decreases your chances for throat cancer because you are getting rid of all of the "bad stuff" by spitting it out...lol


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Spitters are quitters!
> 
> I am a quitter lmao!


You had me worried RAY RAY!

Always spit!!! 
Thats one of the ways I judge a cigar. I dont like them if they dry me out.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

gjcab09 said:


> I don't seem to produce enough excess saliva to make either option necessary...often my mouth/throat actually gets quite dry, so I prefer to have a beverage handy to help with that.


The same goes for me but I noticed that some of the higher qaulity cigars do not cause me to spit. Could be a coincidence though!


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

Totally depends on the cigar... harsh and bitter gets spit out, reminds me of swallowing snuff. everything else, just depends if I'd normally be spitting on the ground or not (seems a random compulsion, doesn't it?)


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I spit when I'm not smoking. I spit when I do.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Really the only part of herfin' that I dislike is that I have to spit. I mostly smoke outdoors, and it's usually not that big a deal.

On the rare occasions I get to smoke indoors, I make sure to have a disposable cup or container of some sort. Goes against my grain to spit indoors, even though I try and be as inconspicous as possible and use only disposable containers.

Put it this way, if I'm smokin' I'm spittin'.


----------



## Mo1775 (Feb 7, 2011)

Like others said it depends on the cigar. Some cigars i find myself not spitting at all. but for the most part yeah im a spitter.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

When I first got started in the hobby, I found myself having to spit quite often. Seems that after 6 months or so the need went away, almost as if my body adapted. No spitting anymore unless the cigar tastes like crap.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi my name is Steve....Am i am a Spitter.


----------



## soconnor73 (Dec 27, 2010)

Spitter here.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

With the majority of cigars, I produce a large amount of saliva. I don't know why it's so much more with some cigars, and none with others. When I am outside, I pretty much always spit. But when I am inside, I swallow or spit maybe three time throughout the cigar. It helps to drink something to wash the saliva down.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

On the rare occasion that I am over salivating (it feels weird typing that) I don't spit.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I only have the need to spit MAYBE once a cigar, sometimes twice, but since I smoke almost exclusively outsite, I spit. If I'm inside, I just wash it down with whatever I'm drinking.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Now we're really venturing into uncharted territory. We all really need to get a life!


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

the saliva is tolerable for maybe the first or 2/3'ds, but after that it becomes really tar laden and nasty.


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

I always find myself spitting. When the cigar is a little smoother, I spit less. But I've always been surprised at how much a little gulp of water improves the flavor of the cigar. So... I guess I drink and spit. Lol.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I can't believe I opened this thread as reading material


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I grew up a city kid, and at age 12 (pre-smoking days) playing sewer plate to sewer plate football and stickball on the streets, remember having the discussion with my peers about why some of us spit and other didn't.

So here we are, we grown adults, it's some 40 years later for me, and, well, same topic only the "sticks" are for burnin' not swingin' and instead of Spencer st. I'm on the info-highway.:mrgreen:

For the record, even at 12 I was one of the non-spitters. Didn't spit when I smoked Marboro's between the age of 16 to 30 and no spitting when I tried a pipe for a while in the 80's. But my very first cigar (now there's a subject for a thread) I had to spit and it really took me by surprise, to the point where I wasn't going to be a herfer. It was only because of peer presure I guess you'd say, that I over time tried more gars'. I basically had to come to terms with spitting before I could enter the world of cigars!


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Like others have said it depends on the cigar. But most cigars I find myself spitting somewhat.


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

I find myself spitting sometimes, but not often. I've never found that its helped make the cigar taste better though.


----------



## hawaiitrojan (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm glad this topic came up - I thought I had some kind of a problem because I find I need to spit like crazy when I smoke. I'm a newbie and thought it might be because I used to dip regularly. Glad to hear I'm not the only one.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

I find that if I hold a tight draw of smoke in my mouth too long and then swallow, the saliva burns the back of my throat i assume due the all the niccotine in it? if i smoke outside I almost ALWAYS spit


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

At home I spit a lot, at my local lounge I don't spit at all.......


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Geez. I never gave it any thought. Thanks for giving my OCD more ammunition! :wacko:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

MoreBeer said:


> Now we're really venturing into uncharted territory. We all really need to get a life!


Well, I am glad that I could contribute in such a short time on the board! LOL


----------

